# Daylight Savings, or not where my jails are concerned



## n00dles (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm to say the least alittle confused by the following, searched around and haven't found much(prob due to my inablity to think of a good search string)

Think its best shown in an example:


```
[17:20:38]
[root@jubei](/home/n00dles):# /usr/sbin/ntpdate ntp.***.net
30 Mar 17:29:40 ntpdate[12651]: adjust time server *** offset 0.002991 sec
[17:29:40]
[root@jubei](/home/n00dles):#
```

So far all good,


```
[17:31:28]
[root@jubei](/home/n00dles):# jexec 4 bash
[16:31:35]
[root@shells](/):#
```

This is not so good, some of my jails apper to refuse to lose an hour?... Has anyone else encountered this? if so could they possibly shed some light, as I'm prob being rather stupid.

But as a side note I'm also wondering it its due to the fact that some jails where built at different times and as such the source would have been different, I know such things can cause issues elsewhere the sockstat problem for instance.

Regards


----------



## anomie (Mar 30, 2009)

Let's see from both the host and inside the jail: 
`# date`

Perhaps your timezone is incorrectly set (or perhaps something else).


----------



## n00dles (Mar 31, 2009)

And the penny drops.


```
[root@jubei](/home/n00dles):# date
Tue Mar 31 10:46:46 BST 2009
```


```
[n00dles@shells](~):$ date
Tue Mar 31 09:47:00 UTC 2009
```

Why thankyou very much. ^_^


----------



## anomie (Mar 31, 2009)

And you know how to solve that? 

If not, use `# tzsetup`


----------



## n00dles (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, I got it all sorted thanks for your help.


----------

